# Perfect auto taping set up



## devin (Jan 31, 2017)

I am currently trying to get my nephew set up with auto tools. I am giving him a budget of 4k to purchase everything he needs to start doing some commercial and cookie cutter residential jobs. Currently he is using my old mutt set up with a tapeworm bazooka, tape tech boxes and Northstar flushers. If you guys/gals had a chance to start fresh what would be your ideal set up?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

what's wrong with your old set up ?

I will let him to win the jobs first and buy everything slowly according to his needs .......this means keep the money in your pocket because the "perfect auto taping set up" doesn't exist


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Get everything that needs refurbishing, refurbished, and you should be good to go. I have probably a half dozen bazookas and multiple sets of flat boxes and angle heads. And my original 1980 Tape Tech bazooka and flat boxes still work fine. I lend out my newer stuff to helpers. Who wouldn't be caught dead using the relic tools. The newer tools, a lot of times, don't work as well as the older stuff. Because the guys borrowing my tools (mostly Vatos) would never even consider treating them well and adjusting them properly, cleaning and oiling them, etc..


----------



## devin (Jan 31, 2017)

I just had my zook serviced and my old set up works fine. I want him to get his own instead of borrowing mine all the time. He just picked up 40 free standing townhouses and a rather large warehouse. Not bad for a 23 year old. I was really leaning towards a Columbia set up with fatboy boxes. Never used any other type other then what I own and Ames tools. The nearest dealer would be a 4 hour drive. So buying online is my best option. Anyhow I need the write off. And yes he will be paying me back.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

looks like a good start for him.... this is the reason why will not give him any coin and my tools any more...... actual I will tell him to buy his own and give him just the advice....... well maybe sound rough but I will not doing the same mistake again

now if I buy another set I will get tapepro zooka and without any discussion for the box will go with tapepro booster ....... I want to make my live easy not to kill myself with fatboy


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> looks like a good start for him.... this is the reason why will not give him any coin and my tools any more...... actual I will tell him to buy his own and give him just the advice....... well maybe sound rough but I will not doing the same mistake again
> 
> now if I buy another set I will get tapepro zooka and without any discussion for the box will go with tapepro booster ....... I want to make my live easy not to kill myself with fatboy


Tapepro is referred to as BlueLine here in North America and after everything I've read here I would say they are the best to date.

http://www.bluelineusa.com/

While I'm an old Ames (Tape Tech) guy it is my understanding that the quality has gone down in the move to China.


----------



## devin (Jan 31, 2017)

Is the blueline compound tube similar to a TT mud runner?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

A few comments from my perspective:

If your nephew's jobs will involve a lot of 9 and 10' ceilings, I would consider upgrading to all extendible handles. I do run a fixed length 3' box handle for all walls and 8' ceilings then switch to the extendible for taller ceilings. The extendible corner tool handles are great because you can reach 10' but can collapse them down to 3' for closets.

I love the Fat Boy for fill coat but use a standard box for skim coat since I am only using half the amount of mud. A 12" Fat Boy is a monster.

I really like all the Columbia tools I own, but I can't comment on their bazooka or their newest version of angle heads.

I also really like my Northstar set. The bazooka is the smoothest I have used, and their angle heads are the best I have used.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

devin said:


> Is the blueline compound tube similar to a TT mud runner?


The mud runner has a gas powered shock that pushes the mud out while you push the mud manually with a compound tube. I am an angle box guy myself but have thought about trying the compound tube recently.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Tapepro is referred to as BlueLine here in North America and after everything I've read here I would say they are the best to date.
> 
> http://www.bluelineusa.com/
> 
> While I'm an old Ames (Tape Tech) guy it is my understanding that the quality has gone down in the move to China.


I have had a TT box handle completely fail on me during normal use:furious:


----------



## devin (Jan 31, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Allwall. Looks like Columbia sets have the best options for pumps, angle heads, and adjustable poles. Blueline looks good but the nearest service center is in the Midwest. Allwall has been good to me with servicing tools and I would like to give them my business.


----------



## devin (Jan 31, 2017)

keke said:


> looks like a good start for him.... this is the reason why will not give him any coin and my tools any more...... actual I will tell him to buy his own and give him just the advice....... well maybe sound rough but I will not doing the same mistake again
> 
> now if I buy another set I will get tapepro zooka and without any discussion for the box will go with tapepro booster ....... I want to make my live easy not to kill myself with fatboy


 Man you sound tough Keke. Just trying help out a hard working family member. New York is a tough state to get started. Workers comp and liability run about 10k . Our deal is that he gets his own comp and sits down with my accountant and come up with a plan to pay off his student loans, credit cards and purchase a duplex rental property.


----------

